# How does payment work for custom orders?



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

bimmee said:


> :bawling:
> How much do you think it is to paint an x1 entire exterior? :eeps:


Read this post, and then put the idea out of your head.

Addednum: If your heart is set on red but you can't swallow the $5000 upcharge for an Individual paint option, you could consider a vinyl wrap. I believe a good-quality full-car wrap falls in the $2000-$3000 range, and is removable at resale or surrender. A possible drawback is that you can't roll the cost into your monthly payment.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

I will pay the 5k if they would do it, but BMW already declined the request 

I also understand of the effect on resale, i was just thinking of all options.

Vinyl wrap, ummmm, nah, looks funny


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's a Sapphire black metallic 1 Series M wrapped in a vinyl close to Valencia orange.

Not my style, but otherwise unless you peer real close most people probably wouldn't notice the difference.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for posting those pictures.

Is it really the same car? THe first two pictures look so red but the last one look so orange. I guess that's valencia orange.

So what did you mean it is not your style? You mean the look of the wrap? Cant really tell from the pictures, does it look like paint at all? Or is it what you meant most cant tell unless you look very close?

What is your reason for wrapping? Color change also? But these wrap dont last too long, is that right? I mean, so after 4 or 5 years you will have to do it again?

I like the look of glossy paint, the smooth shine, the reflection, thats why i thought wraps might look funny, but to be fair i havent really seen one in person myself.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

I meant that I'm not one who would apply fake paint effect to my vehicle.

Wraps generally will not have the same shine or snap as the factory metallic paint.

The pros are it protects the paint underneath, plus it's just a temporary treatment that you can undo very simply if you ever get tired of it or decide to sell the vehicle. Also, if a part gets damaged it's generally less expensive to re-wrap the panel as opposed to painting it. Downsides are it's not very robust as things like stone chips, and also the door edges if they touch on something when you open them, can easily damage the wrap.

Unless you go to great expense the vinyl won't get right into the door jams, or hinge areas and such places.

There is also a great variation in prices, due to the added labor and extra attention to detail to get the finishes at the edges and under panels and in the door jams.

So you are likely looking at anywhere from $2 - $4k, but in my opinion if it's worth doing it's worth paying a bit more for someone to properly treat these places.

Below are some of the steps that a purveyor of this service provided for a 1er Series M owner that went from Valencia orange to Azure blue wrap, a lookalike for Monte Carlo blue.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks again for those pictures. 

It doesnt look as bad as i thought honestly, but still i prefer the look of lustrous paint  Guess I have to compromise on the color which is so sad


----------

